# When you Haven't got a hoop bag.



## GBWhite (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Snapped (Jul 30, 2017)

Don't know how they remained that calm


----------



## Scutellatus (Jul 31, 2017)

It is quite possible that the fangs have been removed. A lot of the 'snake charmer' shows in India do shows with snakes that have been de-fanged.


----------



## GBWhite (Aug 1, 2017)

You're quite right about some snake chalmers removing fangs, some even go to the extent of sewing the mouths shut but from the reaction of the people in the background and the way she is handling it I don't think it's a "snake charmer" show. I've been told by friends that frequent India almost on a yearly basis that they have seen snake catches show up to remove an animal with things like cardboard boxes, glass & plastic jars (similar to this) and foam boxes to put the critter in. They said that grab sticks are very popular with most snake removers. I've also seen videos of snake catchers at a tip, tailing wild Cobras then appearing to sedate them by stroking their back before picking them up in a loop like fashion and placing them in plastic bags similar to rat and mouse/poultry/horse feed bags.


----------

